# Win2003 Server aufsetzen-Tipps, Anleitung, Hilfe



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin frisch angemeldet weil ich folgende Aufgabe zu bewältigen habe: ich soll einen Win2003 Server aufsetzen unter VmWare Server. Da ich das noch NIE gemacht habe habe ich die Frage, ob es vielleicht eine Anleitung dazu gibt wie man das macht und ob ihr mir Tipps verraten könnt, worauf ich achten soll und wie das ist mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen etc.

Vielen Dank und Mfg


Sebattosai


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Da ist generell nichts kompliziertes bei, vielleicht fängst du einfach an und wenn Fragen da sind frag speziell danach. Wenn du schonmal ein OS installiert hast solltest du damit kein Problem haben denke ich. Ghet es eher um die Installation von Windows oder die Installation innerhalb VMWare?


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

hi

also ich habe schon oft genug XP Rechner installiert. Ich werde mich dann bei Fragen melden. Bis jetzt hatte ich nur das problem die cd zu wechseln während ich den server im vmware aktiv habe. wenn man ihn pausiert kann man ja nich einfach das image oder die cd wechseln.


mfg


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Warum CD wechseln? Du kannst ja im laufenden Betrieb das CDRom aushängen unter VMWare.


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

okay ich bin nun an folgender stelle:

ich würd gern 1-2 rechner hinzufügen im vmware damit ich sie in mein netzwerk über den server, den ich erstellt habe, einbinden kann. 

wie mach ich das? muss ich dazu extra noch virtuelle rechner erstellen oder geht das auch alles über den virtuellen server von mir ohne rechner zu erstellen?


Cd wechsel: wie meinst du das mit dem cd aushängen? 

mfg


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Du musst für jeden Recher den du virtuellabbilden willst eine neue VM erstellen. Eine VM ist im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein echter PC. Nur eben virtuel


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

ja okay das weiß ich. das heißt ich muss also zb 2x XP rechner erstellen um sie dann einzubinden..okay das ist klar.

wie vergebe ich rechte innerhalb des active directory. ein kumpel meinte, das wäre total easy mit registerkarten und häkchen hier, häkchen dort für alles was man haben/nicht haben möchte für die benutzer.


----------



## michaelwengert (16. Juli 2007)

Hier findest du ein Buch wie man nen 2003er Server installiert und konfiguriert.

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...rosoft_netzwerk_00a_Vorwort_000.htm#Xxx999147

Michael


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

Danke sehr.

Hatte auf der Seite schon gesucht, aber nur linux Server gefunden und da ich erstmal nen Win2003 server haben wollte hab ich hierein geschrieben für weiter hilfe  die ich auch bekam.

bei fragen post ich es hierein.


mfg


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

sebattosai hat gesagt.:


> ja okay das weiß ich. das heißt ich muss also zb 2x XP rechner erstellen um sie dann einzubinden..okay das ist klar.
> 
> wie vergebe ich rechte innerhalb des active directory. ein kumpel meinte, das wäre total easy mit registerkarten und häkchen hier, häkchen dort für alles was man haben/nicht haben möchte für die benutzer.



Ja, das sind alles MMCs - trotzdem ist ein richtiges ADS nicht grade trivial. Aber für eine kleine Umgebung ist es sicher machbar. Vergiss bitte nichts das ein ADS ein sauberes DNS vorraussetzt!


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

Sinac hat gesagt.:


> Ja, das sind alles MMCs - trotzdem ist ein richtiges ADS nicht grade trivial. Aber für eine kleine Umgebung ist es sicher machbar. Vergiss bitte nichts das ein ADS ein sauberes DNS vorraussetzt!



sry aber das sagt mir noch überhaupt nix. meinst du mit ADS, Automated Deployment Service? wie soll ich das bewerkstelligen? kannst mir da den ablauf nennen?


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Nein, mit ADS meine ich Active Directory Service


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

okay. damit habe ich bisher auch sogut wie garnix gemacht. wie gesagt: ist das allererstemal für mich einen Server zu erstellen...also ich bin soweit:

- OS installiert (win2003 server enterprise)

was sol ich nun machen? die virtuellen pc´s erstellen oder kann?


mfg


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Kannst du dir aussuchen, entweder Clients installieren oder erstmal Server einrichten.


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

Also richte grad den server mihilfe des galileo buches ein. leider hab ich win2003 auf englisch und die anleitung ist auf deutsch. was ja nicht weiter schlimm ist. 

eines der größten ? ist jedoch: was mache ich da gerade, wofür ist das gut..sowas direkt in einem tutorial zu haben wäre ganz praktikabel..

ich mach mal weiter


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

Dafür hat man ja die Bücher  Wie gesagt, ADS ist ein komplexes Thema - das ist nicht mal eben mit einem Tutorial abgehandelt.


----------



## sebattosai (16. Juli 2007)

Hallo

also Wikipedia is ja alles schön und gut, aber teilweise fehlen doch einzelne Beispiele anhand derer man bestimmte Definitionen besser verstehen kann. könnte mir jmd vielleicht daher ein oder mehrere beispiel/e zu folgenden begriffe geben (oder ne vereinfachte definition):

DNS: Nameserver und Resolver.
WINS


halt einfach nur zum verständnis..wäre ganz nett 


mfg


----------



## Sinac (16. Juli 2007)

DNS ist ein System das IP Adressen in Hostnamen (z.B. http://www.tutorials.de) "übersetzt" und umgekehrt. IP Adressen brauchen Computer zum Kommunizieren über TCP/IP und Hostnamen sind zum besseren Verständniss für uns Menschen gedacht, darum das Übersetzen. Ein Nameserver ist der Server der die Datensätze zum übersetzen bereitstellt, der Resolver das Gegenstück, das die Anfrage stellt und ggf. auch zwischenspeichert für den späteren Gebrauch (DNS-Resolvercache).

WINS ist ein ähnliches Verfahren von Microsoft das langsam aber sicher ausstirbt.


----------



## sebattosai (17. Juli 2007)

guten morgen..

ich habe jetzt 2 WinXp Pc´s emuliert im VmWare udn nun meine Frage: finden diese beiden meinen server? oder muss ich die netzwerkkarten anderes konfigurieren? sind die pc´s + server automatisch in derselben domain wenn man diese auch einstellt (bsp workgroup etc)


mfg


----------



## soyo (17. Juli 2007)

Arbeitsgruppe oder Domäne, nur eines von beiden ist möglich. 

Man kann sich sicherlich alle Fragen hier im Forum beantworten lassen. Aber ich rate dir erstmal die Grundlagen zu lernen, per Buch(mein Favorit) oder Online-Books. Mit einem Buch über TCP/IP und einem über Windows Server 2003 solltest du ganz gut zurecht komment.

Gruß soyo


----------



## sebattosai (18. Juli 2007)

hallo..

also ich habs mitlerweile das meine 2pc´s und der server im selben domain zu finden sind(geht über nen simultanen switch im VmWare). jedoch kann ich

1. nicht ins Internet mit dem Server im VmWare. sollte auch möglich sein. kannst mir da ne möglichkeit nennen?
2. wenn ich Richtlinien erstelle für meine Computer (nicht User) am server ab wann übernehmen diese meine GPO (Group Police Object)muss ich den server neustarten und mein computer auf dem die GPO aktiv sein soll?


mfg


----------



## Sinac (18. Juli 2007)

Was für einen virtuellen Switch hast du denn erstellt? Bzw. was für eine NIC bekommen die VMs? Diese muss natürlich auch aus dem LAN erreichbar sein und die IP Einstellungen müssen stimmen.

Die Clients sollten die GPO eigentlich in regelmäßigen Abständen die aktuelle GPO abfragen.


----------



## sebattosai (18. Juli 2007)

okay: man kann im VmWare ja switches benutzen...hab da für alle 3 rechner ven Vm2 genommen..damit kennen sie sich und sind untereinander erreichbar...

ähm..wie meinste das mit dem LAN? was muss ich da einstellen? du meinst sicher mein reales LAN oder?



mfg


----------



## Sinac (20. Juli 2007)

Ja, du musst dem VSwitch ja irgendwie eine Verbindung zum Rest des LAN geben, damit die PCs auch deinen Router und das Internet erreichen können.


----------

